# Starter machine



## iain66 (Mar 30, 2015)

As having a good read on the forum as a starter machine should I be looking at a gaggia any help appriciated

Thankyou


----------



## iain66 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry forgot to add what should I be looking for in the way of mods on the machine once again thanks for any help and advice


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

gaggia is a good starter due to cost. how much are you prepared to spend? also, what about a grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

iain66 said:


> Sorry forgot to add what should I be looking for in the way of mods on the machine once again thanks for any help and advice


All is contained here....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%92ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## iain66 (Mar 30, 2015)

That was going to be my other question about grinders I was hoping maybe to buy second hand off here as the equipment seems to be well looked after.... wasnt sure what sort of budget


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

iain66 said:


> That was going to be my other question about grinders I was hoping maybe to buy second hand off here as the equipment seems to be well looked after.... wasnt sure what sort of budget


Start here as research , will help you deicide what might be for you

Come back and ask questions

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## iain66 (Mar 30, 2015)

Once again thanks for all your help


----------

